# How far is it from one gps point to another when trolling?



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi OGF family! I have heard it asked and often wondered for myself, how far is it to the ‘00 line or such? Well here is your answer.





__





Latitude/Longitude Distance Calculator






www.nhc.noaa.gov





I hope this helps!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

A simple Navionics app gives you marker pins to pinpoint distance, very easy and just touch pins and move to start and end point, will give you distance.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

You are talking about straight line distances that does not account for terrain and I know we know this. Its something to account for. When flying this will be a one to one distance measurement. For a true measuremment this is whats needed to give you an exact measurement. This is BaseCamp by Garmin and this is a generic hike route calculations in Montana for next years trip. This area is of the FLathead River North Branch area. I will show you screen grabs to help better explaine.

The first image shows us the route starting in the NW (northwest) and traveling SW (southwest) and going accross Tepee Creek Road in the bottom of the mountain valley.









The second image shows us the distance traveled with terrain elevation acent and desent.










The third image shows us with a terrain profile of the route we have choosen "somebody shoot me lol" and the road is where I have choosen to show a point on the route. I have horribly drawn a red line in to depict why a straight line distance is an issue unless your flying.










Now granted if thier is not alot of elevation difference in the terrin your traversing its not gonna matter in the grand scheme of things, but it will still not be as accurate in doing it with a terrain mapping software. As a Land Surveyor technician for almost 30 "O God im old" years I do know what I am speaking about and not to mention the 6 years of land navagation in the Marine Corps using a lensatic compass and a protractor. Be well friends


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sonder said:


> You are talking about straight line distances that does not account for terrain and I know we know this. Its something to account for. When flying this will be a one to one distance measurement. For a true measuremment this is whats needed to give you an exact measurement. This is BaseCamp by Garmin and this is a generic hike route calculations in Montana for next years trip. This area is of the FLathead River North Branch area. I will show you screen grabs to help better explaine.
> 
> The first image shows us the route starting in the NW (northwest) and traveling SW (southwest) and going accross Tepee Creek Road in the bottom of the mountain valley.
> View attachment 474410
> ...


Ummm, I was more targeting the fishing/trolling crowd. I changed the title to end the confusion. Thanks for the thorough explanation though.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

madm0j0 said:


> Hi OGF family! I have heard it asked and often wondered for myself, how far is it to the ‘00 line or such? Well here is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Saved the link. Trying to familrize with coordinates and this will help.

Kip


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

madm0j0 said:


> Ummm, I was more targeting the fishing/trolling crowd. I changed the title to end the confusion. Thanks for the thorough explanation though.


No worries friend and I was not trying to be and a$$ either 😆. I can totally get behind what your saying take care n be well.


----------

